# stye stye pie in my eye



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a stye in my eye, and it sucks ass. I didn't even know about styes until i got one! Well, it is not going away and i have had it for close to two weeks...i don't have health insurance, so i don't want to see a doctor about it again. Other than a hot compress, is there anything else i can do for it?
Any ideas would be helpful. Cheers


----------



## Aquinius (Jan 6, 2012)

I had something similar to a stye, I think it was a meibomian cyst. Unfortunately there aren't that many treatments available apart from some eye ointment prescribed by the doctor or hot compresses. The first time I got a stye I left it and it went on its own and with help of the ointment or you can get drops, those work better than the gloopy ointment in my experience. The next time I got a cyst that didn't shift and I had to have it surgically removed. Do not let it harden, keep the compresses going, if it gets bigger and hardens it generally will not go away unless you get it removed or you can keep going with the compresses but it takes a lot longer. Try putting very small amount of salt or baby shampoo in with water as hot as you can possibly stand when doing hot compresses. This yielded better results.

Styes are easier to get rid while they are fairly new so if you haven't had it that long, try your very best to do all in your power to shift it, because if you leave it like I did, they can develop in cysts and all that business and the longer you leave it the harder it is to get rid of.
When you get rid of it to prevent further styes and cysts forming, cleanse the eye making sure you shift any debris away base of eyelashes, this is important to prevent another infection. Try not to touch and aggravate the eye, as that eye might be prone to develop styes in the first place. There is a condition called blepharitis, this makes your eye inflamed due to gland blockages. So just keep your eyes clean, your hands clean and just keep going with hot compresses with baby shampoo, as hot as you can stand. Try looking up herbal remedies as well, I don't know of any currently, but it is worth having a look. Here are some websites I found helpful.

How to Get Rid of a Stye | Eye Stye Treatments
How To Get Rid of Styes Fast & Easily
Blepharitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Blepharitis treatment

I hope this helps!


----------



## Aquinius (Jan 6, 2012)

I had something similar to a stye, I think it was a meibomian cyst. Unfortunately there aren't that many treatments available apart from some eye ointment prescribed by the doctor or hot compresses. The first time I got a stye I left it and it went on its own and with help of the ointment or you can get drops, those work better than the gloopy ointment in my experience. The next time I got a cyst that didn't shift and I had to have it surgically removed. Do not let it harden, keep the compresses going, if it gets bigger and hardens it generally will not go away unless you get it removed or you can keep going with the compresses but it takes a lot longer. Try putting very small amount of salt or baby shampoo in with water as hot as you can possibly stand when doing hot compresses. This yielded better results.

Styes are easier to get rid while they are fairly new so if you haven't had it that long, try your very best to do all in your power to shift it, because if you leave it like I did, they can develop in cysts and all that business and the longer you leave it the harder it is to get rid of.
When you get rid of it to prevent further styes and cysts forming, cleanse the eye making sure you shift any debris away base of eyelashes, this is important to prevent another infection. Try not to touch and aggravate the eye, as that eye might be prone to develop styes in the first place. There is a condition called blepharitis, this makes your eye inflamed due to gland blockages. So just keep your eyes clean, your hands clean and just keep going with hot compresses with baby shampoo, as hot as you can stand. Try looking up herbal remedies as well, I don't know of any currently, but it is worth having a look. Here are some websites I found helpful.

How to Get Rid of a Stye | Eye Stye Treatments
How To Get Rid of Styes Fast & Easily
Blepharitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Blepharitis treatment

I hope this helps! :kitteh:


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

There are saline eye washes that work. You can get them at the drug store. Ask the pharmacist. Most only need home treatment, from my experience and what's I've read. Though, most only last about a week, too. So hopefully you'll be all right.


----------



## Aquinius (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry about the double post earlier, here is an interesting website, I don't know how useful it is since I don't know of these methods or how trusted these remedies are, but you can have a read anyway:
Sty Remedies


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

Aquinius said:


> Sorry about the double post earlier, here is an interesting website, I don't know how useful it is since I don't know of these methods or how trusted these remedies are, but you can have a read anyway:
> Sty Remedies


 thank you so much! I think i did a bad job taking care of it because it feels hardened... do you happen to remember how much it cost to have it removed?


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I've had a few stye episodes, and definitely the recommendations already made are the best. The other big thing (which was always my problem) was making sure not to keep poking/rubbing your eye or the area around it. Also, wash your hands a lot just for good measure. Hang in there; you will wake up one morning and it will be either gone or considerably better!


----------



## Aquinius (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr.Nickster said:


> thank you so much! I think i did a bad job taking care of it because it feels hardened... do you happen to remember how much it cost to have it removed?


I am with NHS and I am a minor, so I don't know how much it cost to get it removed. If you got it removed privately I would imagine it costing a lot! Sorry I am not that knowledgable about the money side of things. Plus having it removed leads to scar tissue in the eyelid and it could come back as well. It was a cyst I had removed, if it is a stye currently I would avoid having it scraped it. I would only recommend hot compresses with baby shampoo because that shifted the cyst the second time. If you are considering getting it removed though do further research into it, or consult a professional, but I do recommend that you do it as ONLY a last resort as I did. Really sorry I couldn't have been more helpful.


----------

